# Stomach tightness---stomach spasms



## Jadair (Aug 28, 2002)

This is the worse for me. I'll make it short, does anyone experience stomach tightness/spasms, then nausea. I get this at home, as well as when I "try" to go into a store or mall. I know it sounds like anxiety, but I believe it's just part anxiety. What I really want an answer to, is how to get rid of the feeling so I can get into a public place. I don't care if it's anxiety or not. Just want to know if anyone here experiences it and what do you do for it. Please exclude medications, I am on klonopin anddicyclomine. All I really want to know is hope to rid this feeling. Because I cannot stay in a public building, or even talk to someone when this happens. I have to get out, and on my way out, I make a fool of myself because the tightness is terrible and I keep falling. It seems like hours getting away from where I am, when it's only a matter of not even a minute. This is terrible. My MD said it's a combo of IBS and anxiety. I need to rid this feeling. I can no longer work, on leave of absense. What next........Thanx for listening, I sure do hope I get some answers so I can go back to my normal life. By the way, when I went to a shrink, he told me to see an MD.Jadair


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

when you say 'shrink' do you mean a psychiatrist, a psychoanalyst, or a psychologist? Have you tried just taking a deep breath?tom


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Jadairid either of your doctors have any suggestions on how to cope with the anxiety? Many of us here use hypnotherapy for our IBS, which also helps with anxiety. Other people have found success with CBT, meditation, yoga or some other type of relaxation. Walking or other types of exercise are also good.JeanG


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jadair, a couple of things to read that are very important in IBS. http://www.ibsgroup.org/other/usnews000403.htm http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/relax.htm http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/hypnosis.htm You may also want to look into Dr Bolen's book a moderator here which uses a cbt approach to managing IBS. http://www.irritablebowel.net/BreakingtheBonds.htm many of us also have had success with Hypnotherapy in person with a hypnotherapist who specializes in IBS or what is affectionatly know here as Mike's tape a home course in gut directed hypnotherapy. Hypnotherapy for IBS is clinical hypnotherapy not to be confused with stage hypnosis, that is very important.There is also a lot of information on this forum for treatments and IBS ect..


----------



## Jadair (Aug 28, 2002)

Tom, Jean, and Eric,Thank you so much for the replies.Tom, deep breath will not work, thanx anyways.shrink=psychitristJean,I thought of hypnotherapy, waiting to ask my MD on my next appt. I had a friend pick me up some yoga books, and a hypnosis book. lol, Idiot's guide to hypnosis, this should be interesting. Also a book on IBS, "Irritable Bowel Syndrome & the Mind---Body Brain---Gut Connection, by William B. Salt II, M.D. Gastroenterologist. Eric, thanx for the links, I didn't get a chance yet, wanted to thank you all first. On my way to them now.Once again, thanx again.Jadair


----------



## Jadair (Aug 28, 2002)

Mike,Are there any bookstores, or stores, or any other place to purchase Mike's Home Hypnosis?? Of course I'd have to wait a while on that one, until my 40% of my pay disability kicks in. Low on funds now, and have to borrow because of so much time loss from work. The checks should be coming in 3-4 weeks. Anyway, thank you once again.Let me tell you that I was just told I have IBS, but I had the symptoms for months and didn't know what they were from, just thought it was what I was eating, which of course it was, but I didn't know, or even think it'd be IBS. My MD heard my first two symptoms, and said you have IBS. After I told him the rest, he said, you sure do have IBS.If you have anymore links, please send them my way, I want to lear all I can about this IBS. To everyone else here on this site and board, I've read so many posts, and haven't seen one bit of anyone being offensive or rude. From what I read, you all are a great bunch of people. Jadairps. I live in Connecticut, so if there is/are anything at all to do with IBS, please let me know. This is one awesome site, I'd never think so many people had IBS.


----------



## Jadair (Aug 28, 2002)

Sorry everyone for clogging the board. I said I live in Connecticut, New Haven County. Can't trave too far, especially with this anxiety, and IBS.Hartford is kinda far for me.thanx,Jadair


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hello Jadair,A sweet lady on the BB pointed me to your thread; thanks sweet lady!







You can find out about Mike's home course for hypnotherapy sessions for IBS at: www.ibsaudioprogram.com and that will give you the info you need. At the current time, the programs are just sold through his website.You must have a doctor's diagnosis of IBS, because there are other, more serious conditons that mimic IBS symptoms, so make sure you doc verifies that it is indeed IBS.Mike's program addresses anxiety as a component of IBS, and it may be one option that you could look into.Regarding any questions you may have that are not answered on his website you canemail Mike directly at TimeLineServices###aol.com or thru the website comments page.He is on holiday until Tuesday, but he always tries to answer his emails between patients.If you have any specific questions, you can post them here on the BB and we all will be happy to see if we can answer them for you. One thing to remember though, is that we aren't docs, we just are going on our research and our experiences to help one another. Any medical questions should be addressed by you doc!







It may be interesting to note, that Mike developed his sessions and then recorded them for folks who could not travel because of their IBS. Ask your doctor what he thinks of this and if he thinks it would be right for you; it's worth a try, and it's safe and drug free, and can be used in conjunction with any meds, and most treatments your doc may have for you.Take care, and hope this was helpful.Be well.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jadir, happy you found the bb, just read and ask any questions you want, I have some 1500 links. LOL And they may overwhelm you. A lot of this is very complex, so it usally takes a while to sift through and learn things that apply to IBS or may apply to you personally.Take these two things to the doctors with you though.Ten questions to ask your doctor. This can be a really big help in discussing problems with a doctor and to get them to open up and not just dismiss you in a hurry and send you out the door, not that all do, but there time is limited and you want to make the most of your visit. http://www.AboutDigestion.com/script/main/...rticlekey=13683 Take this to him on asking him about the Hypnotherapy. http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/hypnosis.htm Something else you might want to read and know about that is important in IBS is the fight or flight responce. http://www.mindbodymed.com/EducationCenter/fight.html


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

One more for you that is a good IBS article in more laymans terms.with permission from Jackson Gastroenterology."Irritable Bowel Syndrome What is an Irritable Bowel? Medically, irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) is known by a variety of other terms: spastic colon, spastic colitis, mucous colitis and nervous or functional bowel. Usually, it is a disorder of the large intestine (colon), although other parts of the intestinal tract -- even up to the stomach -- can be affected. The colon, the last five feet of the intestine, serves two functions in the body. First, it dehydrates and stores the stool so that, normally, a well-formed soft stool occurs. Second, it quietly propels the stool from the right side over to the rectum, storing it there until it can be evacuated. This movement occurs by rhythmic contractions of the colon. When IBS occurs, the colon does not contract normally. instead, it seems to contract in a disorganized, at times violent, manner. The contractions may be terribly exaggerated and sustained, lasting for prolonged periods of time. One area of the colon may contract with no regard to another. At other times, there may be little bowel activity at all. These abnormal contractions result in changing bowel patterns with constipation being most common. A second major feature of IBS is abdominal discomfort or pain. This may move around the abdomen rather than remain localized in one area. These disorganized, exaggerated and painful contractions lead to certain problems. The pattern of bowel movements is often altered. Diarrhea may occur, especially after meals, as the entire colon contracts and moves liquid stool quickly into the rectum. Or, localized areas of the colon may remain contracted for a prolonged time. When this occurs, which often happens in the section of colon just above the rectum, the stool may be retained for a prolonged period and be squeezed into small pellets. Excessive water is removed from the stool and it becomes hard. Also, air may accumulate behind these localized contractions, causing the bowel to swell. So bloating and abdominal distress may occur. Some patients see gobs of mucous in the stool and become concerned. Mucous is a normal secretion of the bowel, although most of the time it cannot be seen. IBS patients sometimes produce large amounts of mucous, but this is not a serious problem. The cause of most IBS symptoms -- diarrhea, constipation, bloating, and abdominal pain -- are due to this abnormal physiology. IBS is not a disease Although the symptoms of IBS may be severe, the disorder itself is not a serious one. There is no actual disease present in the colon. In fact, an operation performed on the abdomen would reveal a perfectly normal appearing bowel. Rather, it is a problem of abnormal function. The condition usually begins in young people, usually below 40 and often in the teens. The symptoms may wax and wane, being particularly severe at some times and absent at others. Over the years, the symptoms tend to become less intense. IBS is extremely common and is present in perhaps half the patients that see a specialist in gastroenterology. It tends to run in families. The disorder does not lead to cancer. Prolonged contractions of the colon, however, may lead to diverticulosis, a disorder in which balloon-like pockets push out from the bowel wall because of excessive, prolonged contractions. Causes While our knowledge is still incomplete about the function and malfunction of the large bowel, some facts are well-known. Certain foods, such as coffee, alcohol, spices, raw fruits, vegetables, and even milk, can cause the colon to malfunction. In these instances avoidance of these substances is the simplest treatment. Infections, illnesses and even changes in the weather somehow can be associated with a flare-up in symptoms. So can the premenstrual cycle in the female. By far, the most common factor associated with the symptoms of IBS are the interactions between the brain and the gut. The bowel has a rich supply of nerves that are in communication with the brain. Virtually everyone has had, at one time or another, some alteration in bowel function when under intense stress, such as before an important athletic event, school examination, or a family conflict. People with IBS seem to have an overly sensitive bowel, and perhaps a super abundance of nerve impulses flowing to the gut, so that the ordinary stresses and strains of living somehow result in colon malfunction. These exaggerated contractions can be demonstrated experimentally by placing pressure- sensing devices in the colon. Even at rest, with no obvious stress, the pressures tend to be higher than normal. With the routine interactions of daily living, these pressures tend to rise dramatically. When an emotionally charged situation is discussed, they can reach extreme levels not attained in people without IBS. These symptoms are due to real physiologic changes in the gut -- a gut that tends to be inherently overly sensitive, and one that overreacts to the stresses and strains of ordinary living. Diagnosis The diagnosis of IBS often can be suspected just by a review of the patient's medical history. In the end it is a diagnosis of exclusion; that is, other conditions of the bowel need to be ruled out before a firm diagnosis of IBS can be made. A number of diseases of the gut, such as inflammation, cancer, and infection, can mimic some or all of the IBS symptoms. Certain medical tests are helpful in making this diagnosis, including blood, urine and stool exams, x-rays of the intestinal tract and a lighted tube exam of the lower intestine. This exam is called endoscopy, sigmoidoscopy or colonoscopy. Additional tests often are required depending on the specific circumstances in each case. If the proper medical history is obtained and if other diseases are ruled out, a firm diagnosis of IBS then can usually be made. Treatment The treatment of IBS is directed to both the gut and the psyche. The diet requires review, with those foods that aggravate symptoms being avoided. Current medical thinking about diet has changed a great deal in recent years. There is good evidence to suggest that, where tolerated, a high roughage and bran diet is helpful. This diet can result in larger, softer stools which seem to reduce the pressures generated in the colon. Large amounts of beneficial fiber can be obtained by taking over-the-counter bulking agents such as psyllium mucilloid (Metamucil, Konsyl) or methylcellulose (Citrucel). As many people have already discovered, the simple act of eating may, at times, activate the colon. This action is a normal reflex, although in IBS patients it tends to be exaggerated. It is sometimes helpful to eat smaller, more frequent meals to block this reflex. There are certain medications that help the colon by relaxing the muscles in the wall of the colon, thereby reducing the bowel pressure. These drugs are called antispasmodics. Since stress and anxiety may play a role in these symptoms, it can at times be helpful to use a mild sedative, often in combination with an antispasmodic. Physical exercise, too, is helpful. During exercise, the bowel typically quiets down. If exercise is used regularly and if physical fitness or conditioning develops, the bowel may tend to relax even during non-exercise periods. The invigorating effects of conditioning, of course, extend far beyond the intestine and can be recommended for general health maintenance. As important as anything else in controlling IBS is learning stress reduction, or at least how to control the body's response to stress. It certainly is well-known that the brain can exert controlling effects over many organs in the body, including the intestine. Summary Patients with IBS can be assured that nothing serious is wrong with the bowel. Prevention and treatment may involve a simple change in certain daily habits, reduction of stressful situations, eating better and exercising regularly. Perhaps the most important aspect of treatment is reassurance. For most patients, just knowing that there is nothing seriously wrong is the best treatment of all, especially if they can learn to deal with their symptoms on their own." http://www.gicare.com/pated/ecdgs03.htm


----------



## Jadair (Aug 28, 2002)

Marilyn and Eric...Thank you so much for being so kind.Sorry not much to say right now, not feeling too well.Jadair


----------

